# Leglocks?



## Andrew Green (Dec 14, 2005)

How often does everyone train them?

Which ones?  Is it limited to straight ankle locks, or do you do the whole spectrum?  somewhere in the middle?

How about when?  Do you get to start them right away?  Or are they left until you've gotten some experience? What do you see as the pros and cons of working them right from the start vs leaving them for a year or two?


----------



## Nanalo74 (Dec 15, 2005)

Nothing like a good leglock to brighten one's day. I love them because for some reason, no one looks for them or expects them. I believe in training the entire spectrum. I train them off the kick as well as from the ground.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 15, 2005)

I rather like Leg locks too 

Not as good with them as I might like as I have not tended to work them as often, but it's getting there.  

Personally I believe in teaching them right from the start.  Some we won't take to tap (heal hooks, actually I don't let these get done at all at first, then when they are we don't take them all the way) but leg locks are their.

Why? Because without them the bottom of guard becomes a more dominate position then the top without strikes, and it shouldn't be.  Adding leg locks gives the top guy a lot of his options back.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 15, 2005)

Only rarely, as we're not allowed to use them in the school until higher ranks.


----------



## green meanie (Dec 15, 2005)

I teach a modest assortment of leg locks. Not a big fan of them personally, but as Nanalo74 pointed out, part of their effectiveness seems to be due in part to the fact that a lot of people don't expect them. So after a year or so of training I start teaching them and I I teach with the idea that whether they have any luck with them or not at least they'll know enough about them to not get blind-sided by the damn things.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Dec 15, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Why? Because without them the bottom of guard becomes a more dominate position then the top without strikes, and it shouldn't be. Adding leg locks gives the top guy a lot of his options back.


 
Absolutely. It drives me nuts when I watch MMA competitions and the guy on top is stymied because he can't get past his opponent's legs. He's so intent on the ground and pound that he doesn't even attempt to go for a leg submission. That's usually when I start screaming at the TV screen. 

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------

